# METACAM question



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I took Chico to the Vet yesterday.... just a checkup but while there I stated he seemed to be in pain occasionally from his bad hip. He needs surgery but I haven't saved up the 5,000 USD needed yet and wondered if there was something he could take for the pain and inflammation until surgery.... she gave him Metacam, a med he has taken before after his neuter... she stated if he is on it for 6mths or more I need to get blood tests to ensure his liver and kidneys are doing ok.

my main question is: is this a safe med? even after one day of dosage Chico seems to be in a better mood... walking more... playing with Kody... things he hasn't done in a couple of weeks or more... tis good to see him up and walking more than just his usual sitting or laying....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 2 friends who's dogs were on it for years,it's brillant stuff you could see the difference in their walking.They lived till they were 14 and a half and the other one over 15 with no troubles.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie was on that for 5 months when I first got him and his leg was so badly injured. He did great on it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My experience with the older anti-inflamm's has not been good - I had a Rotty with hip d. who haemmoraged like nothing anyone had ever seen. It was removed from the marked once there had been a few deaths (people) from it. They're definitely not kidding when they talk about kidney & liver damage with anti-inflams.

The other problem with drugs of this nature, be it used for active animals such as horses, dogs etc. is that it really masks their pain so very well that they are completely unaware of it & behave as though there's nothing wrong with them, therefore causing themselves more injury.

If I was in your position, I would research Ester-C day and night, night and day until understood all of the intricacies of it, to see if that will help you - for many years the American Veterinary Assoc. poo hooed all the working dog people who were swearing it was a mircacle cure - eventually they ran a series of blind tests and discovered that the lay-people were absolutely spot on, it is a miracle cure!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone!! I knew I could ask you for the up n' up on medicine


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

STAY AWAY FROM RYMADIL! It can be deadly! 

Holistic wise we use Arnica (low dose for a sprain or twisted paw, larger dose for spay etc) 

Here is the one my Pet Holistic Nutrionist uses:

Washington Homeopathic Products> Homeopathyworks.com > WHP Single Remedies >   Pills > A > Arnica Montana


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Huly said:


> STAY AWAY FROM RYMADIL! It can be deadly!


can you provide more information on RYMADIL so I can have for future reference? what have you seen?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> can you provide more information on RYMADIL so I can have for future reference? what have you seen?


My co-worker lost his 10 year old lab due to an ulcer caused by it and I have heard a lot of other similar situations. I just did a quick google search and all this came up. 


USATODAY.com - Even painkillers for dogs have serious risks

But 3,200 dogs have died or been put down after taking the drugs, Food and Drug Administration records show. Almost 19,000 dogs have had bad reactions to them.

WARNING: Rimadyl Allegedly Causes Dogs Death - From Animals in Print 8 December 2003 Issue - A Newsletter concerned with: advances, alerts, animal, animals, attitude, attitudes, beef, cat, cats, chicken, chickens, compassion, consciousness, cows, cru

Death of Pet Spurs Colorado's First Rimadyl Lawsuit > The Animal Law Center, LLC > Family Sues Commerce City for Police Shooting Death of Family Dog

Rimadyl Alert: Dog Arthritis Pain | Dr. Carols Naturally Healthy Pets Blog

Medication - Rimadyl - VetInfo


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW.... I certainly will remember that name.....thanks


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Awww...gentle hugs to Chico...I hate to think of him having pain...I have used Metacam for Izzy with good results but have no experience with it long term....I am now reading up on Ester-C as suggested by Dee...very interesting data.....


----------

